# Killed em



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

So we headed out on my buddy's boat at about 8:00 yesterday morning from the DI marina. It was me, my uncle, my buddy, my cousin, and my girlfriend. We knew that Dixie Bar would be dead calm due to the NNW wind, so we loaded up on 2doz live croakers and hit the water. We got there, made 5 drifts, and got 2 sand sharks. We then decided to do a little trolling for spanish, nothing. It was then time to drop my cousin Kaleb off at the beach and pick up one of my other cousin's Ryan who couldn't get out of school to leave with us in the morning. We made the switch around 12:30, and headed back to Dixie Bar. As soon as we got there and put 2 lines in the water, BAM! double up. Landed a 38 and a 34in redfish. I started feeling good because we had found them. Went back to the same spot we started out drift, BAM hooked up on a 34in black drum. We landed him and proceeded to make our way back to where we started, we made another drift and got a taker, but the hook wasn't in his mouth so it pulled when I put tension on him. Made another drift and got a hookup, landed a 35in redfish. One more drift and another double up on reds, a 32 and a 36 incher, caught our limit. We made our way back at around 4:30. I then spent the next couple hours cleaning those monsters, which was a chore all in itself. Oh well, it was worth it. Spent the day with some great company, and was able to put my extended family on some great fish. 

The first picture is all of us, second is of the fish, third is with me and my girlfriend, and the fourth is me bowed up on one.

Tight lines, Jonathan.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice reds! Dang that water looks dirty!


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn! You are a slayer.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh yeah! That is some catch. Thanks for the photos to get my adrenalin running.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thatta kid


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

All the rain really stains the water there , but It didn't tant the fishing !Good job


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta bring them jokers in!!! Congrats on a great day w/ family and friends!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Nice reds! Dang that water looks dirty!


I honestly don't think I've ever seen Dixie Bar not stained to some degree. The way the bay and the gulf meet just keeps it brown.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If anyone has any questiond about where exactly on dixie bar these were caught or how just PM me.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats, that is a fine mess of reds. I dont envy you cleaning them. A chainsaw would come in handy.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, I wish we could keep them bull reds here in FL. Break my heart every time I have to throw them back.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice report there Allred. Y'all got some nice ones


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

your so lucky your in alabama.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice, i got into them like that in january this year!! lot of fun!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great catch !!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man, good reds!!


----------



## booboo7353 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey man. Me and my family are heading down to perdido key in april and then back in june. I would love to know how to catch some monsters like you did. I tried to PM you but it would not allow me. Maybe because i am a new member. I am just looking for any help on any type of fish, locations,gear,tackle etc. You can PM me maybe or email is [email protected].
Thanks in advance,
Ben


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

goheel said:


> wow, I wish we could keep them bull reds here in FL. Break my heart every time I have to throw them back.


Don't be to heart broken the 18inchers are 10 times better for table fare. I guarantee that! I am just stoked we can keep 2 now, that puts one in the freezer too.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

They don't call him the "Slayer" for nothing........... good job Willie. :notworthy:

(Duh, I just noticed that photo was from April of last year)


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work; thanks for sharing report & pics.
i'm sure the cousins were happy too that you were able to accomodate their schedules.
catch 'em up.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Any of those over sized red fish have worms!


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Tough meat!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, booboo I will shoot you a PM when I get time. Bakbone, soaked in ice water over night the meat was all great, no worms in any.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Id rather keep a few white trout ha..But good to see you out there catching some fish and eating what you kill


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

I hear ya you got a bunch of good meat then!


----------

